# Japanese 48" Band Saw



## mattmac (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello Everyone. I am currently working at a sawmill that has purchased a 48" Chugokukikai Seisakusho Band Saw Mill for their resaw. It was manufactured in 1982 and was a trade show model that has spent the last 20 years on a warehouse. It arrived without any documentation and there are essentially no labels. The only clue I have to what voltage it takes are 200/220 to 24/26/28/30 control transformer in the cabinet and two dual voltage 220/440 nine lead motors attached to the unit itself. I already opened up the motors to see how the leads are connected, but that was a bust. Any leads on what this setup needs would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to ET
Please take the time to fill out your profile


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Are you asking me to help figure out a 9 or 12 lead motor from my 3rd year back in 88.
That's why I keep some books at home, to look this stuff up. Although I have heard of this thing they call YouTube? 


Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @mattmac!

Call their tech service people!

Isn't there a plate like this with the company phone number on it?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

OP: You realize the irony?

This puppy was intended to re-saw logs that had been cut down on Vancouver Island.

There was a time (1980s) when Japan took essentially the entire harvest from that isle.

When the boom ended, Vancouver went into major depression.

Japan is the land of both 50 Hertz and 60 Hertz. ( The latter being grids nearby US bases. )

( Think Yokosuka. ) But the money bet would be on 50 Hertz.

You just have to love industrial garage sale purchases.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

mattmac said:


> Any leads on what this setup needs would be greatly appreciated.



Here's your answer:


ワイヤを正しく接続し、国内の電気規格規格に従って接続してください。


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Here's your answer:
> 
> 
> ワイヤを正しく接続し、国内の電気規格規格に従って接続してください。


According to Google translate:


"The wire is properly connected, please connect in accordance with national electrical codes standard."


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

200V 50Hz is the same V/Hz ratio as 240V 60Hz (4:1). My money is on the fact that this was used at 240V 60Hz in Canada.


----------

